# Dremel for hooves



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been looking at old posts about dremels and angle grinders for hooves on this forum and other forums also. Some people say the dremels are great, others say they are not powerful enough. I am thinking this is due to the fact that there are different kinds. I desperately need an alternative to the pruner-type trimmers as I have lost a good bit of hand function. I really don't want to have to get someone else to do it for me, I like to do it myself. After looking at angle grinders, I don't think that is something I can handle since it is so bulky but some of the dremels look easy to handle. Does anyone use one and if you do, what speed and volts and such?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a craftsman variable speed to ten. 
I will tell you this, nothing does toes like the pruner trimmers. I use the dremel to smooth out the hoof walls and to trim the dew claws (looks smashing when your done!). Every once in awhile I get a problem heel and can use the dremel to take it down even but the trimmers do that as well.
Tam


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

You can get the job done with a dremel BUT it's going to take a lot longer.

But in you're situation it may be better because once a hoof is where it needs to be , if you're able to and you don't have a big herd , you can do easy touch ups every couple of weeks.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for that info guys. 
Let me ask this also...is there a more ergonomic set of trimmers than the orange handled ones (or the green handled ones)? Even if they are more expensive, if I could actually use them, it would be worth it.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

One of my mini alpines came to me with some foot problems, and my standard alpine has bad feet.... I used my hoof clippers to trim off what I could and I've been using my cordless dremel to gradually do some parts on a bad heel and in between the toes.... It's going to take a while to get their feet nice, but I dremel every week or two and things are gradually getting better....

I bought this dremel for doing my Dane's nails (only cordless I found that could do all for of my Dane's feet, plus my little dog easily all on one charge) and it's what I've been using on the girls feet..... It's comparable to hubbys corded dremel, but not quite as powerful....since I have no electricity at my barn, I'm quite happy using my cordless..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DEZL9/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Chrystal. I was looking at that one and wondered if it would be good. I like the idea that it is cordless.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I bought a cordless hand held dremel but I am wondering what type of bit I need or if it's strong enough for hoofs. It works great on my heels :rofl The grinders and some of the dremels are heavy and some require 2 hands to hold them so something smaller would be great !


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Linda, Someone on one of things I was looking at the last few days said a "pink" bit, which is really for grinding, not sanding. I am going to home depot today to try out some different ones and see if i can find an easier to use set of trimmers. I looked for hoof trimmers on the www and only found the few styles that I already know about but there are a lot of industrial-type hand pruners that are designed to be easier on the hands.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Anything cordless is going to have less power than something with a cord, particularly as the battery gets older. I agree that an angle grinder is too heavy. Some women can wield them, but I'm not one of them! I would love to get a dremmel to smooth things up a little easier! Hoof trimming makes most folk's backs sore--it makes my hands sorer!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep, it's not my back that is the problem either. I am just not ready to give up doing my goat's hooves yet.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

My craftsman isn't all that big and does plug in. It also has a clip that you use to clip it up on a stand. I use this on my belt loop and the dremmel is long enough. I use a grinding pad, not a tip. 
Tam


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

I have this attachment for my Dremel Tool. Seems like it would be easier to handle working on a hoof.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

danielsumner said:


> I have this attachment for my Dremel Tool. Seems like it would be easier to handle working on a hoof.


Thats what I have to, called a flex shaft. It looks like the same kind of barrel sander I use to.First I use the orange nippers.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like mine too


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I think they have them for a drill also,do they work ? and do they have longer cords ? I am into cordless recharge stuff .


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That's neat! How does it work exactly? (I'm mechanically DIS-inclined)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless you are getting ready for showmanship or something like that, it's super slow, and you have to take the bulk of it down with a clipper anyway.

Michelle, can you use a utility knife? Two swipes down the foot and you are done trimming. You do have to take out the inside of the heels with your nippers, but that is it. Utility knives are cheap, blades are cheap and if you change them out often enough so sharp that your job is done quickly.


----------

